# Rostock Aktuell?



## Harrie (19. September 2010)

Hi wie sieht es zur Zeit denn dort mit Dorsch und anderen Fischen aus?
Ich wollte nächste Woche mal nenn Tripp machen.

Gruß Harrie


----------



## marcus2803 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

vom kutter kannst du sehr gute fänge machen (dorsch) auch wen es in letzter zeit etwas nachgelassen hat .

m.f.g marcus


----------



## Harrie (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Danke Markus
Ich wollte vom kutter angeln.


----------



## marcus2803 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

dann fahr mal mit der storkow oder der rilana wahr vor 4 wochen da und hatte dorsch satt . wie gesagt etwas schlechter geworden aber trotzdem kann man nucg zweistelliege zahlen erreichen .

 m.f.g marcus wann fährst du nochmal ich bin am 28.9 auf der storkow vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Harrie (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Wollte mit der Seeadler rausfahren.


----------



## Brikz83 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Am besten die Frage nochmal in die Rostocker Angelkurve stellen, das wird dir geholfen.... :m


----------



## belle-hro (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



Harrie schrieb:


> Wollte mit der Seeadler rausfahren.


 
Mit Bernd? |bigeyes

Na da kannste nix verkehrt machen. BeSchu versteht sein Handwerk :vik:

Die letzten Tage war es schwierig überhaupt rauszufahren, wegen dem sch... Wind. Die Fänge davor waren aber gut bis hervorragend!


----------



## Phoneutria (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Harri, bleib beim Seeadler

was besseres kann dir nicht passieren... Bernd findet genug Fisch, der gibt immer alles!!!


----------



## Harrie (21. September 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Danke für die Antworten.Dann bin ich mal gespannt.
Gruß Harrie


----------



## nyster (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Hallo,

wir wollten nächste Woche auch mal wieder zum Hochseeangeln nach Rostock. Sind sonst immer von Heiligenhafen gefahren, haben also noch keine Ahnung, welcher Kutter in Rostock wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Waren mal auf der Christa, aber der Caipt´n ist wirklich unfreundlich. Wie sieht es mit dem besagten Kutter MS Seeadler aus?
Bemüht sich der Caipt´n, Fisch zu finden und gibt es auch immer gut Fisch? Evtl. mal nen Fangbericht da?

LG aus dem Süden Berlins.


----------



## Brikz83 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Das ist aber verdammt kurzfristig, ne Woche vorher noch einen Platz zu bekommen....könnte schwierig werden


----------



## nyster (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Wir wollen ja in der Woche raus, da sind erfahrungsgemäß immer irgendwo ein paar Plätze frei  Also, Empfehlungen?


----------



## Brikz83 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Achso ja ein tipp .....ganz vergessen 

Die Seeadler ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Kähne die ihr da erwischen könnt, netter Kaptain mit viel Erfahrung die er auch an die Angler weitergibt

Ich habe nicht viiele andere Botte versucht weil es dort immer super war


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



nyster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir wollten nächste Woche auch mal wieder zum Hochseeangeln nach Rostock. Sind sonst immer von Heiligenhafen gefahren, haben also noch keine Ahnung, welcher Kutter in Rostock wirklich empfehlenswert ist. Waren mal auf der Christa, aber der Caipt´n ist wirklich unfreundlich.



Ich wußte garnicht, daß es auch in HRO eine Christa gibt. 
Die aus Wismar hat im vergangenen Jahr aus Versehen einen kleineren Angelkahn zweigeteilt. Man kann so schlecht sehen von einem größeren Kutter aus. Alles verbaut durch den Mast.|uhoh:


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Man kann so schlecht sehen von einem größeren Kutter aus. Alles verbaut durch den Mast.|uhoh:



Hm,... dafür gibt es doch aber das Radar ! #t


----------



## nyster (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Hat zufällig jemand nen Foto von der Seeadler? Gibt es dort Sitzmöglichkeiten für alle? Waren mal auf der Klar Kimming, doch da konnten höchstens 4-5 Mann im "Warmen" sitzen...und wie sieht es mit der Fahrzeit/Angelzeit aus? Hatte mal was von 3 Stunden Fahrt bis zum ersten Angeln gelesen, stimmt das?

Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen in Rostock und Umgebung? Könnten uns auch Schaprode oder Rügen vorstellen, habt ihr dafür ne Empfehlung parat?
Danke schonmal im Voraus...


----------



## Doc Dietmar (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

probiers doch mal auf der Rilana


----------



## marcus2803 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

oder storkow auch sehr gut bei lother


----------



## nyster (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

So haben jetzt für Freitag auf dem Seeadler gebucht, allerdings fand ich es schon merkwürdig, dass der Skipper meinte "Wir fahren unter Land bei einer Wassertiefe von 8-10m, also bitte kleine Pilker und möglichst wenig Beifänger mitnehmen". Hatte bei Windfinder gelesen, dass Freitag nicht großartig Wind sein soll, also warum das "Unter Land" fahren?


----------



## Brikz83 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Weil da im Moment der Dorsch steht....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

jo, vielleicht sogar noch flacher.
also gummis, blinker und mini pilker nich vergessen


----------



## nyster (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Ok alles klar, da ich ja aus Berlin komme weiß ich nicht, wie die Situation gerade vor Ort ist, aber genau das gleiche hat der Skipper auch gesagt  Vielen Dank, ich werd dann berichten, wie´s war.


----------



## Rosi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Mit der Seeadler kannst du nicht viel falsch machen#6
Dann berichte mal und Petri Heil!


----------



## toddn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Hey Boardies,
mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr zur MS Pasewalk sagt?! Ich fahre mit diesem Kutter schon ein paar Jahre nacheinander raus, immer Mitte Oktober. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass wir den kompletten Kahn vom Verein aus chartern. Ich habe bis jetzt insgesamt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, kann aber mit keinem anderen Kutter vergleichen, da ich noch nicht da Gefühl hatte, einen anderen ausprobieren zu müssen.


----------



## messerfisch (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Ich will auch am We raus, Bootmieten von Kühlungsborn.Wenn wir raus kommen sollten(wegen Wind)brauchen wir also garnicht weit um zu den Dorschen zu Kommen?

Wie Finde ich die Jungs denn ambesten? Ich wollt jetzt Kanten abklappern und Pilker solo fischen+eine Nachläufer Rute mit Watti´s.

Nur Wie Tief muss ich?


lG Max#h


----------



## nyster (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

So morgen früh gehts ja los...wollte mal was bzgl. der Köderwahl fragen. Es ist ja Windstärke 3-4 angesagt, wir fahren ja unter Land. Liege ich da mit 60-70gr Pilker richtig? Ich habe mich auf 4 Farben vom Blitz-Pilker festgelegt: silber, silber-orange-rot, blau-silber und motoroil. Was würdet ihr momentan eher wählen? Sicher muss man das selber herausfinden, doch wäre die richtige Wahl beim 1. Wurf sicher von Vorteil  Nen Spezi ausm Fachgeschäft meinte, morgens würde silber aufgrund der Dorschjagd auf Sandaal am besten fangen, stimmt das?


----------



## beschu (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

ich selbst fang immer mit silber-rot-orange(?)an und dann schau ich denen auf die Finger,die was fangen|supergriwichtig ist,das das Zusammenspiel Pilker-Schnur-Rute-Rolle funktioniert,damit du den Köder optimal anbieten kannst,nimm Ratschläge von Anderen an....(augenklau kostet nichts) und behalt immer den Spass am Angeln alles Andere kommt von selbst:mgruss beschu#h


----------



## Sterni01 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

|laola:





beschu schrieb:


> ich selbst fang immer mit silber-rot-orange(?)an und dann schau ich denen auf die Finger,die was fangen|supergriwichtig ist,das das Zusammenspiel Pilker-Schnur-Rute-Rolle funktioniert,damit du den Köder optimal anbieten kannst,nimm Ratschläge von Anderen an....(augenklau kostet nichts) und behalt immer den Spass am Angeln alles Andere kommt von selbst:mgruss beschu#h


----------



## Harrie (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Wir haben mit gelb-orange 80-100g sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



toddn schrieb:


> Hey Boardies,
> mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr zur MS Pasewalk sagt?! Ich fahre mit diesem Kutter schon ein paar Jahre nacheinander raus, immer Mitte Oktober. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass wir den kompletten Kahn vom Verein aus chartern. Ich habe bis jetzt insgesamt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, kann aber mit keinem anderen Kutter vergleichen, da ich noch nicht da Gefühl hatte, einen anderen ausprobieren zu müssen.



Moin, das ist ein Vereinsschiff (Jugend zur See) mit kundigem Käpten und seinem sehr hilfsbereiten Steuermann. Kurt kennt sich in den Fanggründen aus und sucht die Fische. 
Einziger Nachteil die Pasewalk hat keine Kajüte. 
Spenden sind immer Willkommen.#h


----------



## nyster (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Moin Leute,

vielen Dank für den Rat mit der Seeadler.
War ein wirklich toller Tag auf See. Der Kutter macht einen guten Eindruck (auch wenn das Klo etwas eng ist |rolleyes ), es war genug Platz für alle da, die Crew ist wirklich sehr nett und der Skipper war immer nach der Suche nach Fisch, gab Tipps und kescherte jeden Fisch selbst. Bereits um 7.15 wurde das erste mal geangelt und die ersten Fische kamen ans Bord :m
Leider wollten die Dorsche nicht ganz so, wie wir es wollten aber alles im allen würden wir den Kutter auf jeden Fall nochmals wählen und jedem weiterempfehlen!
10 Mann fingen zusammen etwa 60 Dorsche, 25 Wittlinge, 1 Platte und einer sogar einige Sandaale. Fisch des Tages ging an einen Sachsen, ich denke er hatte so seine 85cm. Der Durchschnitt lag bei den Dorschen so um die 45-50cm.

Wir sehen uns bestimmt in diesem Jahr noch wieder :m


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Mensch Klasse, das freut mich zu lesen!#6

Was hattest du denn nun für Köder dran?


----------



## nyster (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Angefangen mit 70gr Blitz Pilker in gelb-orange-silber und 1 schwarz-roten Gummi-Beifänger. Gefangen wurde eher auf Beifänger. Später, bei etwas stärkerer Drift auf 90gr orange-gelb. Der Sachse neben mir fing 11 Dorsche, fast ausschließlich mit schwarz-weißen GuFi auf 80gr Kopf. Ab Mittag lief orange-farbener Beifänger super, fast jeder hat mit ihm ein paar Dorsche gelandet. Ich versuchte auch noch einen motoroil GuFi, hatte damit auch einige Bisse, leider nur Aussteiger (ich vermute, dass der Haken zu groß war).

Was überhaupt nicht lief waren silber-blau, silber und grün. Tip: Shrimps auf einem Jigkopf als Beifänger fingen auch sehr gut!


----------



## lumppumper70 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

gummi is jetzt nich verkehrt,die dorsche stehen dicht unter land,ich hab gleich den ersten gefangenen "aufgemacht" ,der Magen voll krabben.schön in die andrift feuern und die schnur kurz halten,man fischt dann beihnahe auf der stelle,ging gestern vom boot sehr gut-...


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Jup, im Moment sind Gufis sehr fängig.....oder mefo Blinker so um die 21 gramm (am liebsten ind rot,orange und/oder schwarz)


----------



## nyster (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Moin,

wollten demnächst wieder nach Rostock. Da der Thread schon länger nichts mehr preisgegeben hat, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand aktuelle Fangmeldungen rund um Rostock parat hat? Wollten wieder mit der Seeadler raus, weils letztes Jahr so gut war. 

Greetz nyster


----------



## Harrie (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Schau mal bei Bernd im Blog nach!


----------



## nyster (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Hm habe gerade angerufen, leider hat sich für diesen Montag (17.10.) noch niemand angemeldet, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Forumusern Interesse an einem Ausritt mit der Seeadler?

Also wir wären zu dritt und bräuchten noch mind. 3 Leute die mitwollen.

Bei Interesse einfach hier rein posten oder mir ne PN schicken.

LG


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Zur Seeadler kann ich nur gutes Berichten.
Ich war vor ein paar Monaten in Rostock Verwandte besuchen 
und Uni besichtigen und bin dann das erste mal mit der MS Seeadler 
überhaupt mit dem Kutter mitgefahren.
Die Crew ist nett und der Cptn erst recht, wirklich bemüht Fisch zu finden, und im Endeffekt hatte dann auch jeder ein paar Fische.
Ist auch wirklich viel gefahren um dann letztendlich Fische zu finden.

Ich hab an dem Tag 12-13 Dorsche und was Plattes gefangen,größen zwischen 40 und 65 cm, alles mit Shaker / Kopyto an 40-60 Gramm Köpfen, das nächste mal werd ich aber vll auch n paar 80er mitnehmen.

Der Captn selber angelt auch nur mit nem Gufi ohne Beifänger vorgeschaltet, und so wie ich den überblick hatte gehörte ich auch zu denjenigen die am besten gefangen haben.

Ich würde immer wieder gerne mit ihm mitfahren, die Brötchen sind wirklich lecker die man vorbestellen kann, und die obligatorische Erbsensuppe im Fahrtpreis enthalten.

Mfg


/ Grad gemerkt dass ich auf einen Post von seite 1 geantwortet habe ......
ist dennoch nicht völlig deplaziert also lasse ich das mal stehen.


----------



## MeFo_83 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Der Captn selber angelt auch nur mit nem Gufi ohne Beifänger vorgeschaltet


ne ne ne ne ne ne ne, nich de barbe :q
bernd angelt auch gerne mit pilker!#6
|wavey:


----------



## nyster (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Keiner da der Interesse hat, am 17.10. mit der Seeadler zu fahren? Wetter soll ja top werden...


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Habt ihr Kenner ansonsten noch andere Empfehlungen bzgl. der Kutter in Rostock oder Warnemünde?


----------



## Harrie (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Hi 
Ich wird ja mitkommen,nur die Arbeit ruft!


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Wir eigtl auch, haben nur das Glück, gerade Urlaub zu haben und wollten das gleich ausnutzen 
Leider ist Montag der einzige Tag, an dem wir alle zusammen können


----------



## Brikz83 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



nyster schrieb:


> Habt ihr Kenner ansonsten noch andere Empfehlungen bzgl. der Kutter in Rostock oder Warnemünde?



Ganz klares nein, für mich (ich bin ja Rostocker) gibt es mittlerweile keine Alternative mehr zur Seeadler. Ich kenne fast alle Kutter aus der Rostocker/Warnemünder Umgebung und die spulen mittlerweile fast alle das gleiche Programm ab.....anderthalb Stunden raus zur Kadettrinne....etwas rumsuchen (betonung liegt auf etwas) und wieder anderthalb Stunden zurück also eine effektive Angelzeit von knappen 3 Stunden. Auf der Seeadler sucht der Kaptain auch mal im Flacheren nach Leos und eigentlich immer ist er mit seiner Suche erfolgreich. Habe bisher so gut wie nie erlebt das jemand mit leeren Tüten nach hause musste.


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Genau DESHALB wollen wir ja unbedingt mit der Seeadler raus, weils uns letztes Jahr so gut gefallen hat, nicht nur vom Fang, sondern gerade der Ehrgeiz vom Skipper hat uns so imponiert. Außerdem hatten wir die Ruten schon im Wasser (und den 1. Fisch an "Land"), wo andere Kutter vllt. erst losgefahren sind.


----------



## MeFo_83 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*



nyster schrieb:


> Habt ihr Kenner ansonsten noch andere Empfehlungen bzgl. der Kutter in Rostock oder Warnemünde?


Da hat der Brikz alles das ausgesprochen, und sehr milde, was ich auch denke über alle anderen Kutter#6
"suchen", fahren, fahren, und wieder fahren...hab ich schon fahren gesagt?|kopfkrat|supergri
hab das leider auch schon mitbekommen wie sich einige kutter (nenn mal lieber keine namen) per funk unterhalten haben und sich über die touries lustig machten wiel sie über ner stelle standen wo nix war! sauerei für dat geld:r
Aber die touren mit der Seeadler sind echt nur zu empfehlen!
Beschu findet immer Fisch! Und wat zu lachen gibts auch immer!


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rostock Aktuell?*

Naja, ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass sich bis Sonntag Nachmittag vielleicht doch noch einige Leute finden...


----------

